

Show HN:  Hacker News 2.0 - A Work in Progress - zupreme
http://www.hn2.co/

======
michaelmartin
Doesn't seem to work at all on Chrome for Mac. Just seeing a single black line
down the page.

It's fine for a test product to not support all browsers, but I think that at
the very least, the most up-to-date version of each of the main vendors should
be tested.

~~~
ziggerg
It was working a few minutes ago.

I suspect a weird bug or server misconfig, since looking at the HTML/JS it
seems like the scripts/markup have been truncated.

~~~
zupreme
HN is refusing the GET requests now. I think they have a daily threshold set
for queries. I'm troubleshooting options for working around this now. Most
likely it will involve a cron job to pull entries on a set interval and saving
those entries to the database instead of retrieving the entries in real-time
when users visit the site

------
benologist
I would want HN2.0 to _not_ have the same mass market blogs being submitted to
death by karmawhores.

Not having comments makes it less interesting as well I think.

~~~
asselinpaul
comments are a must

~~~
ziggerg
I'm sure I'm not the only one that comes to HN for the comments rather than
the articles.

So basically, for me it's missing the only feature that makes HN worth
reading.

------
alex_rockt
Since I don't see anything at the moment I still prefer <http://hckrnews.com/>

------
Fizzadar
Some thoughts:

\+ Comments are an absolute must (in the sidebar somehow?)

\+ The page doesn't reach the bottom (gap between the bottom bar and above
frame/sidebar)

\+ Perhaps make the sidebar smaller (slide in/out on hover?) when viewing a
site, it currently takes up too much of the sites space

\+ Padding!

Also, I just reloaded the page and it's suddenly empty (not sure if that's
just Chrome going weird though).

~~~
zupreme
Congratulations Fizzadar! I think your refresh was the once that pushed the
site over HN's limit :-)

I'm going to try using a different server to fact the data as a proxy which
will then get stored to a database. I need to look around and see if HN has
published any query limits so I can schedule the fact accordingly.

Thanks for looking and for your excellent feedback!

------
tzaman
Not impressed. This is why frames are dead for quite some time now. Feels
unnatural and breaks importance of catchy titles.

~~~
zupreme
TZaman: I used an iframe because it was the only way of displaying the content
I could think of without resorting to copyright infringement (i.e. doing a
CURL query and reproducing the article on the site). If you can suggest a
better and more user-friendly way, I'd be happy to consider it.

Thanks a lot for commenting.

~~~
tzaman
It's not the technology, it's just that I do not want a "preview" feature for
every post on HN. When I see an interesting title, I click on it - otherwise I
ignore it.

------
flav0ur
The guys at <http://hackful.com/> open sourced their HN "clone". You can have
a look at <https://github.com/8bitpal/hackful>.

------
veyron
I can't tell if it's just me, but for some reason it doesn't work (just shows
a vertical line) on Chrome, SRWare Iron (Chromium-based), FF and Safari.

------
kristianc
Not impressed really. No comments, breaks my back button, and needs JavaScript
to work.

~~~
zupreme
You're the first one to report a back button issue. Can you give me details on
what browser and OS you are using so I can try to duplicate the problem?

Thanks.

------
zupreme
Next up: Handling sites gracefully that employ frame busting methods. I don't
mind the ones that break out of the frame and redirect the visitor to their
site - if they wish to do that, then that's fine by me.

What I need to figure out is how to best handle the sites that simply refuse
to show their content. I'm thinking that, I should create a Javascript event
that will just forward the user to that site (window.location = xxx) in the
event that the site refuses to show content in an iframe. That way the user
still gets to the content they want without interruption.

Does anyone have any feedback on that approach, or can anyone suggest a
different one?

------
zupreme
Update: Per PG's post at the location below, it looks like I can query once
per minute safely. I'm going to do better than that and query once every 2
minutes. Hopefully a 2 minute delay won't be too much for HN readers to bear.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1721105>

------
zupreme
Thanks for the feedback everyone. It was working earlier - it looks like it
hit some throttling threshold on HN due to the traffic. I will have to wait
until the throttling period expires and then enable caching of requests.

Thanks everyone.

------
zupreme
And the site is back up. Thanks for everyone's patience!

------
voxx
Nice work so far. Any plans to implement a comment view?

~~~
zupreme
Definitely. Thanks.

If you or anyone else have suggestions on an attractive way to incorporate
them, I'd appreciate it.

